# 3-Tages Dolomiten-Tour



## Bullit-proof (22. Mai 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer "leichten" 3 Tages Tour(Fr.-So.) für Ende Semptember (23-25.09) in den Dolomiten.

Ich habe viele Leute dabei/eingeladen(sind zusammen 10 Leute) denen ich mal zeigen will,
wie wunderschön die Alpen/Dolomiten haben, und sie ein bischen mit dem Virus infizeiren. 
Das Problem viele von Ihnen sind normalo Biker, waren noch nie mit Fahrräden auf ruppigen hochalpinem Gelände unterwegs,
und haben teilweise nur Hardtails oder Cityräder zuhause rumstehen.

Nichts desto troz will ich Ihnen ein hochalpines Erlebniss bieten.
Deswgen müßten auf jden Fall Gondeln benützt werden, weil sie das sonst nie aus Eigenleistung schaffen würden.


Habe eigentlich gedacht, ich hätte die Perfekte Route gefunden.
In der aktuellen MountainBike Sommer Spezial 2011 ist ein Bericht über den Ort San Martino di Castrozza.

Und die vorgestellte Tour 2 in diesem Bericht wäre echt Perfekt.
70km - 2 Gondelunterstützungen - 1500hm hoch 3300hm runter.
Das ist grad noch die Eigenleistung die ich den Leuten so abverlangen kann,
also so um die 400-600hm pro Tag.

Aber jetzt habe ich erfahren das eine der Gondeln schon am 04.September wieder zumacht.

Könnt Ihr mir weitere Touren/Routen empfehlten.

Es soll aber keine extreme Freeride Tour sein,
wie ich sie z.B nur für mich planen würde!!!

Die Leute haben nicht bie besten Fahrtechniken,
und zwei wollen sogar nur mit Hardtails unterm Ar**h starten. 


Bin schon mal sehr dankbar für alle Tips und Empfehlungen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wenn ich deine Worte so lese, dann liest sich das für mich wie eine "geplante Katastrophe". Ich will dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, hoffe aber, dass du die erforderliche richtige Einschätzung mitbringst, um mit der Gruppe das von dir gewünschte hoch-alpine Erlebnis zu haben.

Mein Tipp - wenn du nicht die MTB- und Alpenerfahrung deiner Freunde ausreichend kompensieren kannst: fahr' z.B. ins Grödner Tal oder nach San Martino und nimm' dir einen lokalen Guide (geteilt durch 10 kosten die nicht viel, kennen sich aber aus und können Strecken bei Überforderung variieren). Ich vermute, dass das in eurem Fall die ganze Angelegenheit zu einer sichereren Sache machen könnte. 

Ich drücke ansonsten alle Daumen 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullit-proof (22. Mai 2011)

Hmmmm....
Kann sein, das sich das nach so einer "geplanten Katastrophe" anhört und rüberkommt... 

...aber, so schlimm ist das nicht. 

Es sind ja nicht alle unerfahren, für 5 Leute(incl. mir) stellt das Vorhaben kein Problem dar.
2 weiteren eigentlich auch nicht, aber die waren noch nie so weit oben in den Bergen,
und tretten mit Hardtails an. Nur bei 2 Mädls und 1x Herren ist´s halt happig..... 

...aber deswegen plane ich auch für jeden Tag nur 20 bis 30km und nur 500hm ein!!!
Und zwei Übernachtungen oben auf Hütten....

Mann hatt also immer sehr viel Zeit-Reserven für Pausen, den anderen Schieben helfen,
an ausgesetzten oder technisch Schwierigen Stellen absteigen und Schieben.... usw.

Also alles sehr easy... ;-)

Ich kenn mich halt nur in den Dolomiten nicht aus,
ich selber fahr immer hier rum, Saalbach/Karwendel/Inssbruck/Meran....

Da aber 4 Leute aus Kroatien kommen, sind die Dolomiten ne gute Mitte sich zu treffen,
und dadrüber müssen wir gar nicht reden, von der Natur und Panorama her kaum zu schlagen.

Aber wen du es schon ansprichst,
was kosten den Tourenguides pro Tag? ...bestimmt nen Hunni, oder?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann ist ja gut ... 
Schau' mal auf die einschlägigen Webseiten der Täler oder frag' in den Tourismusbüros nach den Kosten. Soweit ich weiß, kostet z.B. ein lokaler Guide im Val Gardena (Gröden) bei Buchung der Sella Ronda (ist vielleicht so eine Tour, die euch "passt") pro Tag um die 120,- . Bei 10 Personen überschaubar mit z.B. der Garantie, sich nicht zu verfahren.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dede (23. Mai 2011)

Würde euch ebenfalls Gröden oder Alta Badia, ggf. in Kombination mit Brixen/Plose ans Herz legen. in beiden Tälern hast du da sogar noch die ein oder andere Bahn in Betrieb, weil es sich auch um (teilw.) hochfrequentierte Wanderergebiete handelt.
Lt deiner Beschreibung wäre die Seiser Alm ideal, u.U. in Verbindung mit einer entschärften Sella Ronda-Variante. Bei Interesse gerne auch Details


----------



## Bullit-proof (23. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Würde euch ebenfalls Gröden oder Alta Badia, ggf. in Kombination mit Brixen/Plose ans Herz legen. in beiden Tälern hast du da sogar noch die ein oder andere Bahn in Betrieb, weil es sich auch um (teilw.) hochfrequentierte Wanderergebiete handelt.
> Lt deiner Beschreibung wäre die Seiser Alm ideal, u.U. in Verbindung mit einer entschärften Sella Ronda-Variante. Bei Interesse gerne auch Details



Habe auf jeden Fall interesse!!! 

Habe grad eben kurz nach der SellaRonda nach Bildern gegoogelt.
Also wenn die Tour auf solchen Wegen stattfinden würde wie auf dem Bild, dann sofort!!!







Aber bitte nicht sowas. ;-)






Ansonsten schon mal vielen Dank für weitere Informationen, dede.


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2011)

sowohl - als auch.


----------



## thof (23. Mai 2011)

Zum ersten Bild: Da führt weit und breit keine Gondel hoch


----------



## Bullit-proof (23. Mai 2011)

Und hier im Grödnertal:


----------



## dede (23. Mai 2011)

thof schrieb:


> Zum ersten Bild: Da führt weit und breit keine Gondel hoch



..aber ggf. ein Taxi-Shuttle  (ist aber ohnehin nicht in der Nähe der Sella Ronda!)

Seise Alm kann man auch große Teile abseits des ungeliebten Asphalts bestreiten, ganz entkommen wirst du ihm aber nie! Sella Ronda ist per se wunderbar mit Liftunterstützung darstellbar und landschaftlich sicherlich ein echtes Highlight


----------



## Bullit-proof (23. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> ..aber ggf. ein Taxi-Shuttle  (ist aber ohnehin nicht in der Nähe der Sella Ronda!)
> 
> Seise Alm kann man auch große Teile abseits des ungeliebten Asphalts bestreiten, ganz entkommen wirst du ihm aber nie! Sella Ronda ist per se wunderbar mit Liftunterstützung darstellbar und landschaftlich sicherlich ein echtes Highlight



Bitte, Bitte, Bitte, dann her mit den Touren-Vorschlägen oder Infos.
Kanns ja gar nicht mehr erwarten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (23. Mai 2011)

Stichpunktartig mal ein 3 Tagesvorschlag mit überschaubaren Hm (Start in Seis/Kastelruth): 
Tag 1:
Seilbahnauffahrt zur Seiseralm, Abfahrt via Marinzen nach St. Ulrich, Zahnradbahn Raschötz-Raschötzhöhenweg bis Broglesalm, zurück zur Saltner Schwaige und Abfahrt zur Mittelstation der Secedabahn, mit der man dann zum "Gipfel" hochschwebt. Trail rüber zum Felsturm Piera Longia (falls keine Wnaderer unterwegs sind kann man auch noch ganz hinter bis zum Abzweig zur Regensburger Hütte weitertrailen). Ansonsten rechts ab zum Col Raiser und weiter zur Regensburger Hütte (Übernachtung). 
Tag 2: Bei der Abfahrt links ab zur Juacalm und weiter ins Langental und zur Dantercepies-Talstation-Ab der Bergstation auf den Kolfuschger Höhenweg (nur außerhalb der Wanderersaison oder frühmorgens!) zur Edelweißhütte (letzte gut 5 Min kurz schieben)-Kolfuschg-Pisciaduwasserfall-Corvara-Incisajoch-Campolongopaß-Arabba-Gondel zur Porta Vescovo-Bindelweg bis zur Bindelweghütte (deine Anfänger werden da das ein oder andere Stückchen schieben müssen)-Übernachtung in der Hütte
Tag 3: Bindelweg-Belvedere-Albergo Pordoi-Lupo Bianco (per Bahn hoch zum Sellajoch oder ggf. weiter abwärts bis nach Campitello und mit der Col Rodella Bahn hoch)-Sellajoch-Steinerne Stadt (über den oberhalb verlaufenenden Skiweg, NICHT (!) den offiziellen Wanderweg)-Ciampinoi-Mt. Pana-Saltria-Hartlalm-Sanonhütte-Pufler Schlucht-Panider Sattel-Kastelruth (z.B. über den Weg 0)

Ist lediglich ein Vorschlag, man könnte auch problemlos 2 Tage auf der Seiseralm zusammenbasteln und sich den Schlenker um die Sella sparen (wär aber panoramatechnisch schade!)


----------



## Bullit-proof (23. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Stichpunktartig mal ein 3 Tagesvorschlag mit überschaubaren Hm (Start in Seis/Kastelruth):
> Tag 1:
> Seilbahnauffahrt zur Seiseralm, Abfahrt via Marinzen nach St. Ulrich, Zahnradbahn Raschötz-Raschötzhöhenweg bis Broglesalm, zurück zur Saltner Schwaige und Abfahrt zur Mittelstation der Secedabahn, mit der man dann zum "Gipfel" hochschwebt. Trail rüber zum Felsturm Piera Longia (falls keine Wnaderer unterwegs sind kann man auch noch ganz hinter bis zum Abzweig zur Regensburger Hütte weitertrailen). Ansonsten rechts ab zum Col Raiser und weiter zur Regensburger Hütte (Übernachtung).
> Tag 2: Bei der Abfahrt links ab zur Juacalm und weiter ins Langental und zur Dantercepies-Talstation-Ab der Bergstation auf den Kolfuschger Höhenweg (nur außerhalb der Wanderersaison oder frühmorgens!) zur Edelweißhütte (letzte gut 5 Min kurz schieben)-Kolfuschg-Pisciaduwasserfall-Corvara-Incisajoch-Campolongopaß-Arabba-Gondel zur Porta Vescovo-Bindelweg bis zur Bindelweghütte (deine Anfänger werden da das ein oder andere Stückchen schieben müssen)-Übernachtung in der Hütte
> ...




Wow, ich bin sprachlos!!! 

Hast Du das alles jetzt einfach so aus dem Kopf heraus zusammengereimt? 
Du must ein Local sein, oder? 

Ich werde mir das mal später zuahuse mal angucken.
Denn ich kenne keine einzige Station von deinen Aufzählungen grad. 
Hört sich aber verdammt gut an!!!!! 

Denkst Du ich werde zu deinen Vorschlägen etwas gps-Daten finden können,
wohl kaum, oder?!?! 

Ich glaub ich brauch doch nen local..... 
Wobei wenn man sich verirrt, und nach dem Weg suchen muß, in einer verlassenen Landschaft,
sind das bestimmt auch schöne und (garantiert)unvergessliche Errinerungen.....


----------



## dede (23. Mai 2011)

Also local bin ich per se nicht, würde aber behaupten, daß ich mich in den Dolos (als Ganzes!) ganz sicher sogar besser als jeder Local auskenne. Obige Beschreibung ist zwar aus dem Kopf aber per se eher mal sehr oberflächlich. Wenn du die einzelnen Flurnamen/Ortsbegriffe hier per SuFu screenst wirst du auf wesentlich detailliertere Ausführungen dazu stoßen.
Was hast du denn an Kartenmaterial zur Verfügung? GPS Daten wird's für die meisten Abschnitte geben, das denke dürfte kaum ein Problem werden, da da viel "Standard" dabei ist. Die local Guides in Gröden bieten die Sella Ronda in einer etwas abgeänderten Form (allerdings als Tagestour) an


----------



## Bullit-proof (23. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Also local bin ich per se nicht, würde aber behaupten, daß ich mich in den Dolos (als Ganzes!) ganz sicher sogar besser als jeder Local auskenne. Obige Beschreibung ist zwar aus dem Kopf aber per se eher mal sehr oberflächlich. Wenn du die einzelnen Flurnamen/Ortsbegriffe hier per SuFu screenst wirst du auf wesentlich detailliertere Ausführungen dazu stoßen.
> Was hast du denn an Kartenmaterial zur Verfügung? GPS Daten wird's für die meisten Abschnitte geben, das denke dürfte kaum ein Problem werden, da da viel "Standard" dabei ist. Die local Guides in Gröden bieten die Sella Ronda in einer etwas abgeänderten Form (allerdings als Tagestour) an



Respekt!!! 

Also noch hätte ich gar keine Karten, da ich ja erst in der Planung bin.
Wenn ich dann ein Gebiet ausgewählt habe, und warscheinlich wirds die Sella Ronda Light-Tour,
dann hole ich mir die entspr. 1:25000 - Karten. 

Wären das dann diese beiden Hütten zum übernachten.










Sollte wohl dann gleich am besten sofort anrufen und reservieren, weil für 10 Leute platz,
schauen nicht sehr Groß aus die Hütten....


----------



## Bullit-proof (23. Mai 2011)

Ach nochwas,
kann ich davon ausgehen das die ganzen Gondeln und Zahnradbahnen noch offen haben an diesem Wocheende?
Also 23-25.September


----------



## dede (23. Mai 2011)

Also das obere Bild sieht mir so gar nicht nach der Regensburger Hütte aus => Google nach Regensburger Hütte/Rifugio Firenze
Die zweite ist die Bindelweghütte, yep!
Reservieren würde ich ja, aber so weit im Voraus ist das m.E. nicht wirklich nötig. Ob die ganzen Bahnen noch offen haben kann ich dir v.a. für den italienischsprachigen Teil (Arabba, Canazei/Campitello) nicht sagen, könnte dort aber sehr eng werden, da sie je nach Wetterlage gegen Mitte/Ende Septmeber normalerweise die Pforten dicht machen und sich auf die Wintersaison vorbereiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (23. Mai 2011)

Das obere ist bestimmt nicht die Regensburger Hütte. Passt vom Hintergrund nicht ganz zusammen.

In der Dateiinfo steht auch was von Stubai, also könnts auch die völlig falsche Gegend sein.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. Mai 2011)

Latemarumrundung geht z.T. auch mit Gondel und macht ne Menge Spass.


----------



## dede (24. Mai 2011)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Latemarumrundung geht z.T. auch mit Gondel und macht ne Menge Spass.



yep, könnte man ebenfalls gut mit der Seiseralm verbinden. Problem aber, daß die Predazzobahnen Ende September ziemlich sicher nicht mehr fahren!


----------



## Bullit-proof (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das Vorhaben um ein Wochenende vorscheiben würde,
also auf den 16-18.September, würde das was bringen, was die Öffnugszeiten der Gondeln angeht?


----------



## bikeseppl (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo schau hier

Servus Reiner


----------



## dede (24. Mai 2011)

Porta Vescovo scheint bis zum 11.9., Col Rodella bis Anfang Oktober geöffnet zu sein....
Folglich lautet die Anwort.... jein....


----------



## alpinefitness (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bullit-Proof,

wenn ihr nach Südtirol kommts müsst ihr únbedingt einen Abstecher ins Rosengarten- Latemargebiet machen. Ein echt tolle Tour, bei der für alle etwas dabei ist , ist die Tour zum Karersee. Da habt ihr ein Atemberaubendes Panorama. Echt empfehlenswert.
*Charakteristik:* die ersten 200 m nach dem Gasthof Lärchenwald (Gummer) sind recht steil, dann folgt ein mäßig an- und absteigender Forstweg bis zum Nigerpass. Die wenig befahrene Asphaltstraße führt uns direkt unterhalb des Rosengarten in Richtung Karerpass und dann abwärts zum sagenumwobenen Karersee. Der Samerweg ab der Pension Erna ist steil, auch der darauffolgende Singletrail wird bald steil und ist technisch anspruchsvoll bis zum Zipperlehof. .
.
*Streckenlänge:* 38,4 km
.
*Gesamte Höhenmeter:* 1140 m
.
*Veranschlagte Fahrzeit:* 4 Stunden

Wenn du magst kann ich dir gerne die gesamte Streckenbeschreibung und noch weitere Tourentipps geben.
Seit ihr auch auf der Suche nach einer UNterkunft? könnt euch da auch Tipps geben, bin nämlich von Südtirol.


----------



## funkybike (26. Mai 2011)

Tja, die Dolomiten sind kein einfaches Revier für Biker. Als Native Biker kenne ich unsere Heimat... aber es ist auch ein faszinierendes Gebiet. Ich habe es diesen Winter beim SkiFreeriden so richtig entdecken können. MTB und Dolomiten habe ich diese Seite gefunden... auch die GPS Daten und Karte ist dabei... vielleicht hilfts...

http://sentres.com/suedtirol/region/dolomiten/touren/rad


----------



## funkybike (26. Mai 2011)

Und... Bozen nicht vergessen--- der 6 Trail von Jenesien nach Bozen sowie auf dem Salten rum zu kurven ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## dede (26. Mai 2011)

alpinefitness schrieb:


> Hallo Bullit-Proof,
> 
> wenn ihr nach Südtirol kommts müsst ihr únbedingt einen Abstecher ins Rosengarten- Latemargebiet machen. Ein echt tolle Tour, bei der für alle etwas dabei ist , ist die Tour zum Karersee. Da habt ihr ein Atemberaubendes Panorama. Echt empfehlenswert.
> *Charakteristik:* die ersten 200 m nach dem Gasthof Lärchenwald (Gummer) sind recht steil, dann folgt ein mäßig an- und absteigender Forstweg bis zum Nigerpass. Die wenig befahrene Asphaltstraße führt uns direkt unterhalb des Rosengarten in Richtung Karerpass und dann abwärts zum sagenumwobenen Karersee. Der Samerweg ab der Pension Erna ist steil, auch der darauffolgende Singletrail wird bald steil und ist technisch anspruchsvoll bis zum Zipperlehof. .
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullit-proof (26. Mai 2011)

funkybike schrieb:


> Und... Bozen nicht vergessen--- der 6 Trail von Jenesien nach Bozen sowie auf dem Salten rum zu kurven ist auch nicht schlecht...




Vielen Dank für die ganzen tollen Tips.

Bozen ist nix, da war ich schon.
Ist finde ich nicht das richtige Abentteuer.
Man kommt ja immer weider runter in dei Stadt in die Zivilsation,
ist zuwenig fremd und ausgesetzt. 

Ou mann....
die Gondeln machen mich ganz schön fertig mit ihren ganzen Öffnungs-
und Schließzeiten!!!
Sonst hätt ich schön die Sella Runde mit eventuell Latemar-abstecher vorsucht zamzubasteln .


----------



## bikeseppl (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo habe hier eine 3tagestour mit Start/Ziel in St. Ulrich.
Tag 1
Mit der Gondel auf die Seiser Alm über den Passo Duron ins Val Di Duron, weiter teils auf Straße bis zur Gondel vor Predazzo und dann zum Übernachten das Rif. So Feudo oder Rif. Toller
Strecke: 40 Km und ca. 600 Hm selbst fahren
Tag 2
Rif. So Feudo nach Obereggen Richtung Eggen, nach ca. 3 km beim Bewallerhof re. abbiegen Richtung Karer See/Karer Pass, dort zum Niger Pass weiter nach San Capriano bis Seis und dort mit der Gondel zur Seiser Alm Bellavista, Übernachtungen gibt es dort genug.
Strecke: 50 Km und ca, 700 Hm selbst fahren
Tag 3
Vom Bellavista Richt. Saltria über Gasthof Tirler zum Gasthof Zallinger(dort unbedingt Pause) weiter zur Plattkofel Hütte(muss geschoben werden, ca. 20 Min.), dort re. auf der Schneit(wunderbar) zum Passo Duron wieder zum Gasthof Zallinger weiter über die Seiser Alm nach St. Ulrich.
Strecke: 32 Km und ca. 700 Hm
Im Anhang ist eine gpx Datei

Servus Reiner


----------



## dede (26. Mai 2011)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo habe hier eine 3tagestour mit Start/Ziel in St. Ulrich.
> Tag 1
> Mit der Gondel auf die Seiser Alm über den Passo Duron ins Val Di Duron, weiter teils auf Straße bis zur Gondel vor Predazzo und dann zum Übernachten das Rif. So Feudo oder Rif. Toller
> Strecke: 40 Km und ca. 600 Hm selbst fahren
> ...



Auch sehr schön, aber leider bis auf den Weg über die Schneid praktisch ohne Trails (die wenigen interesanten sind leider verboten, z.B. der 6u Tiers/Schönblick)......


----------



## funkybike (26. Mai 2011)

... cool sind auch die Trails rund um Bozen... 6er Steig von Jensien bspw.!!!


----------



## dede (26. Mai 2011)

Hattest du das nicht weiter oben bereits mal gepostet???


----------



## bikeseppl (26. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön, aber leider bis auf den Weg über die Schneid praktisch ohne Trails (die wenigen interesanten sind leider verboten, z.B. der 6u Tiers/Schönblick)......


Dede ich wollte die Tour nicht zu schwer machen, Trails einbauen kann man ja noch. Ich sehe den Vorschlag nur als Gerüst und je nach Können/Lust ausbaubar.

Servus Reiner.


----------



## dede (26. Mai 2011)

...ist dir gelungen (*zwinkerchen*)


----------



## Bullit-proof (29. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Stichpunktartig mal ein 3 Tagesvorschlag mit überschaubaren Hm (Start in Seis/Kastelruth):
> Tag 1:
> Seilbahnauffahrt zur Seiseralm, Abfahrt via Marinzen nach St. Ulrich, Zahnradbahn Raschötz-Raschötzhöhenweg bis Broglesalm, zurück zur Saltner Schwaige und Abfahrt zur Mittelstation der Secedabahn, mit der man dann zum "Gipfel" hochschwebt. Trail rüber zum Felsturm Piera Longia (falls keine Wnaderer unterwegs sind kann man auch noch ganz hinter bis zum Abzweig zur Regensburger Hütte weitertrailen). Ansonsten rechts ab zum Col Raiser und weiter zur Regensburger Hütte (Übernachtung).
> Tag 2: Bei der Abfahrt links ab zur Juacalm und weiter ins Langental und zur Dantercepies-Talstation-Ab der Bergstation auf den Kolfuschger Höhenweg (nur außerhalb der Wanderersaison oder frühmorgens!) zur Edelweißhütte (letzte gut 5 Min kurz schieben)-Kolfuschg-Pisciaduwasserfall-Corvara-Incisajoch-Campolongopaß-Arabba-Gondel zur Porta Vescovo-Bindelweg bis zur Bindelweghütte (deine Anfänger werden da das ein oder andere Stückchen schieben müssen)-Übernachtung in der Hütte
> ...


 
Irgendwie bin ich zu unfähig mir richtige Infos zu der tour zu finden,
weder im Forum noch im Internet.

Könntest Du mir da weiter helfen, dede? 
Mir würden GPS-Daten sehr viel Weiterhelfen. Habe zwar kein GPS-Gerät on Tour,
aber ich würde mir die Tour peinlichst genau von GoogleEarth in die gekauften 1:25000-Karten übertragen und einzeichnen für unterwegs.

Und wegen dem Termin, bin gerade dabei es auf das Wochenende vom 02-04.September zu verlegen,
damit sollte ich alle Probleme der Seilbahnen aus dem Weg schaffen.


----------



## Bullit-proof (30. Mai 2011)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo habe hier eine 3tagestour mit Start/Ziel in St. Ulrich.
> Tag 1
> Mit der Gondel auf die Seiser Alm über den Passo Duron ins Val Di Duron, weiter teils auf Straße bis zur Gondel vor Predazzo und dann zum Übernachten das Rif. So Feudo oder Rif. Toller
> Strecke: 40 Km und ca. 600 Hm selbst fahren
> ...


 

Eigentlich eine schöne Route,
habe mir gerade die GPS-Daten bei GoogleEarth reingeladen und angeschaut.

Aber deine Höhenmeter-Angaben stimmen nicht.
Am ersten Tag wären es schon 900hm hoch, am zweiten fast 1400hm,
und am letzten Tag 1000hm.

Das schaffen die/wir nie im Leben.........

Oder stimmen die GPS-Daten nicht mit deiner Beschreibung überein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullit-proof (30. Mai 2011)

Hier z.b ein Bild vom zweiten Tag:


----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich zu unfähig mir richtige Infos zu der tour zu finden,
> weder im Forum noch im Internet.
> 
> Hmmm???? Seltsam ehrlich gesagt, weil das doch ziemliche Standardstrecken sind. Hast mal Uli's Routenplaner probiert (www.bike.gps.com)? Da findest du ganz bestimmt sehr viele der Teilstücke als (extrem genaue!) GPS-Daten. Ich selbst besitze kein GPS, weil ich in "meinem" Teil der Alpen die Wege eh alle kenne und deswegen keine Orientierungshilfen benötige (und sonst halt gutes Kartenmaterial konsultiere)
> ...


----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

Aber deine Höhenmeter-Angaben stimmen nicht.
Am ersten Tag wären es schon 900hm hoch, am zweiten fast 1400hm,
und am letzten Tag 1000hm.

Das schaffen die/wir nie im Leben.........

Oder stimmen die GPS-Daten nicht mit deiner Beschreibung überein???[/QUOTE]

Hab zwar die Daten nicht gecheckt, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich die Hm/Km-Angaben durchaus bestätigen. Einzig die zweite Auffahrt zum Zallinger am 3. Tag ist per se obsolet und könnte sinnvoller/schöner gestaltet werden


----------



## Bullit-proof (30. Mai 2011)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Hmmm???? Seltsam ehrlich gesagt, weil das doch ziemliche Standardstrecken sind. Hast mal Uli's Routenplaner probiert (www.bike.gps.com)? Da findest du ganz bestimmt sehr viele der Teilstücke als (extrem genaue!) GPS-Daten. Ich selbst besitze kein GPS, weil ich in "meinem" Teil der Alpen die Wege eh alle kenne und deswegen keine Orientierungshilfen benötige (und sonst halt gutes Kartenmaterial konsultiere)
> 
> 
> Welche hast denn? Tabacco? Da findest du ganz bestimmt jeden cm der Tour drauf



Ok, werd dann zuhause später schauen, auf die Homepage.

Und zu den Karten, ne hab mir am Wochenende im Hugendubel so 1:25000-Karten von, ich glaube Kompas oder so gekauft.
Sind grün.......

Könnt ich aber noch zurück geben.
Sind die von Tabacco besser?


----------



## Bullit-proof (30. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar die Daten nicht gecheckt, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich die  Hm/Km-Angaben durchaus bestätigen. Einzig die zweite Auffahrt zum  Zallinger am 3. Tag ist per se obsolet und könnte sinnvoller/schöner  gestaltet werden



Das war je der Vorschlag vom *bikeseppl*
wo die Höhenmeter nicht mit den GPS_Daten übereinstimmen.

Aber ich wär eeh für deine Variante/Vorschlag,
weil du ja meintest, das in der Tour vom bikeseppl kaum Singletrails sind.....


----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

Da findest du auf jeden Fall etwa 90% der Strecke.
grün ist sicherlich Kompaß, ja - wenn's die neuesten Editionen sind kann man damit auch ganz gut was anfangen, die älteren Blätter (auf die man im Buchhandel leider immer wieder noch antrifft!) sind völliger Schund. Tabacco ist in jedem Fall genauer, aber nicht zwingend (sofern dir die aktuellen Kompaß vorliegen).
Tabacco denke ich führt der Hugendubel auch, ggf. in jedem Fall der GEO-Buchverlag im Rosental (München)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (30. Mai 2011)

Hier scheinen mir Experten am Werk zu sein, deshalb stelle ich auch eine Frage.

Ich werde Ende Juni bis Anfang Juli in die Dolomiten fahren und wollte mal von euch wissen welche Gebiete ihr empfehlen würdet.

Sollten schon Anspruchsvoll sein und ein traumhaften Blick bieten da ich auf meine Kamera mitnehmen werde.
UNd welche Wanderkarte sollte ich mir zulegen ?
GPS Gerät habe ich nicht nur ein Smartphone mit GPS Funktion....

Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mitzukommen oder jemand der aus der Ecke kommt und sich an den einem oder anderen Tag als Guide agieren will 
Geile Fotos kann ich euch garantieren


----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

Kommt (wie so oft) drauf an... )) Was ist für dich anspruchsvoll? Was soll deine Tagesleistung sein (km/Hm)? Willst du Tagestouren oder auf nen (mehrtägigen) Rundkurs gehen? Übernachtung stationär (sprich im Tal) oder auf Hütten (wenn du zum Fotographieren unten bist, dann würd ich dir natürlich empfehlen so hoch wie möglich oben zu übernachten wegen des Lichts s.u.). Bist du mobil (über das Bike hinaus logischerweise) etc.?
Klassische Ausgangspunkte sind St. Vigil, Sexten/Innichen, Cortina/Misurina, Alleghe, Canazei/Moena/Predazzo/San Martino di Castrozza, Bozen/Welschnofen, das Grödnertal/Seis/Kastelruth, Alta Badia (La Villa, St. Kassian/Corvara) oder auch Brixen/Bruneck.
Zum Fotographieren wirst du unendlich viele spots erleben, allerdings ist halt Juni/Juli untertags mit dem Licht absolut suboptimal (aber das solltest du als Fotograph ja ohnehin wissen!)
Kartenmaterial: kommt drauf an, was dir schon vorliegt? Wenn du gänzlich neu investieren willst, dann nimm die Tabacco 1:25.000 (das beste, was es für die Gegend gibt), abhängig vom entsprechenden "Zielhafen"....
Mehr dazu gerne wenn du den Rahmen etwas enger/präziser steckst....


----------



## Saschka88 (30. Mai 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Kommt (wie so oft) drauf an... )) Was ist für dich anspruchsvoll? Was soll deine Tagesleistung sein (km/Hm)? Willst du Tagestouren oder auf nen (mehrtägigen) Rundkurs gehen? Übernachtung stationär (sprich im Tal) oder auf Hütten (wenn du zum Fotographieren unten bist, dann würd ich dir natürlich empfehlen so hoch wie möglich oben zu übernachten s.u.). Bist du mobil (über das Bike hinaus logischerweise) etc.?
> Klassische Ausgangspunkte sind St. Vigil, Sexten/Innichen, Cortina/Misurina, Alleghe, Canazei/Moena/Predazzo/San Martino di Castrozza, Bozen/Welschnofen, das Grödnertal/Seis/Kastelruth, Alta Badia (La Villa, St. Kassian/Corvara) oder auch Brixen/Bruneck.
> Zum Fotographieren wirst du unendlich viele spots erleben, allerdings ist halt Juni/Juli untertags mit dem Licht absolut suboptimal (aber das solltest du als Fotograph ja ohnehin wissen!)
> Kartenmaterial: kommt drauf an, was dir schon vorliegt? Wenn du gänzlich neu investieren willst, dann nimm die Tabacco 1:25.000 (das beste, was es für die Gegend gibt), abhängig vom entsprechenden "Zielhafen"....
> Mehr dazu gerne wenn du den Rahmen etwas enger/präziser steckst....



Schonmal Danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich versuche meine Situation mal zu beschreiben.

Ich werde mit dem Auto runterfahren, bin somit flexibel.

Anspruchsvoll heißt nicht nur flowige Schotterwege sonder auch dicke felsen, schmale Trails mit viel Technik....
War bis jetzt nur 8 Tage in der Serra de Tramuntana(Mallorca). Fahre sonst nur auf heimischen Downhillstrecken und Bikeparks.
Mallorca war mir teilweise zu anspruchslos....

Bezüglich Höhenmeter kann ich nur Mallorca als vergleich geben.
Da sind wir laut GPS Gerät von einem Bekannten an einigen Tagen 1300hm bei 36km gefahren und da hatte ich noch reserven.
Das war im März und jetzt bin ich noch ein Stück fiter.

Das ganz kurz zu meiner Selbsteinschätzung

Sowohl Tagestouren als auch 2-3 Tagestouren kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Ich denke mal in der Zeit wird es nachts nicht kalt sein um unter freiem Himmel zu nächtigen ?

Ein Zelt werde ich definitiv nicht mitschleppen.
In Hütten muss auch nicht sein.

Zum Fotografieren wäre Übernachtung ganz oben natürlich nicht verkehrt da man die abendstunden und Morgenstunden gut nutzen kann und dan nauc hsofort losfahren kann.

Was Karten angeht habe ich nichts da und werde neu investieren.
ich hab nach den Tabacco karten geschaut.
Wie viele Karten sollte ich kaufen um ein großflächiges Gebiet abzudecken?


----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

Das ganz kurz zu meiner Selbsteinschätzung

Ok, das hilft schon mal ziemlich - die Trails gehen natürlich von einfach/flowig bis ins S4-Niveau, je nachdem wie man sich's basteln will! Uphill ist natürlich etwas anders als auf Malle, da wesentlich grobschottriger und i.d.R. auch steiler, dazu kommt noch die Höhe, die Alpinunerfahrenen auch u.U. noch etwas Kraft aus den Beinen saugt....

Sowohl Tagestouren als auch 2-3 Tagestouren kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Ich denke mal in der Zeit wird es nachts nicht kalt sein um unter freiem Himmel zu nächtigen ?

In Hütten muss auch nicht sein.

ok, fair enough!

Zum Fotografieren wäre Übernachtung ganz oben natürlich nicht verkehrt da man die abendstunden und Morgenstunden gut nutzen kann und dan nauc hsofort losfahren kann.

Yep, genau das war die Überlegung

Was Karten angeht habe ich nichts da und werde neu investieren.
ich hab nach den Tabacco karten geschaut.
Wie viele Karten sollte ich kaufen um ein großflächiges Gebiet abzudecken?

Frage ist halt wie großflächig es sein soll/muß...

Wenn ich mir deinen Trailanspruch mal so anschaue, dann würde ich hier mal folgende Touren in den Ring werfen (Viele davon lassen sich problemlos kombinieren bzw. u.U. auch mit Seilbahnhilfe entschärfen, wobei da nur wenige Ende Juni offen sein werden - zu allem wirst du hier mit Hilfe der SuFu näheres finden!): 
- St. Vigil-Val Fojedöra-Val Larici/Lärchental-Pragser Wildsee und zurück (evtl. auch via Plätzwiese, Val Gotres/Forcella Lerosa)
- Plose via St. Leonharter Kreuz und dem 4er Downhill (CaiDom)
- St. Vigil-Fanes-Col Locia-St. Kassian-Heiligkreuz-Spescia (über den 16er Trail)-Ritjoch-St. Vigil
- Peitlerkofelumrundung
- Sella Ronda
- Schlern/Knüppelsteig
- Latemarumrundung im Gegenuhrzeigersinn mit 22er und Gardonetrails, evtl. auch mit Einbindung des "J" Trails
- Bozen: Kohlerntrail, u.U. mit Einbindung Schillerhof-Nigerpaß-1c zum Karerpaß-Welschnofen (7er Trail)
- Val Venegia-Rifugio Rosetta-Palahochfläche- Trail nach Gares - Vallespaß
- Arabba-Bindelweg-Padon-Crepe Rosse-Rif. Migon-Saviner-Alleghe-Alleghetrails
- Cortina: Forcella Ambrizzola, kombiniert mit Alleghetrails, Averau, Masonadi, Strada della vena, Pezzi de Paru (2-3 Tagesrunde, ggf. mit Bindelweg s.o. kombinieren)
- Tofanaumrundung
- Pelmoumrundung (im Uhrzeigersinn)
- Cadiniumrundung (Val Marzon) inkl. Drei Zinnen Abstecher
- Monte Spina trail (ist allerdings nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, eher mal das absolute Soul-Flowfeeling => s.a. mein Artikel in der BIKE dazu), evtl. in Verbindung mit der "Demutspassage" des "Stonemantrails"
- Civettaumrundung bzw. Transcivetta (inkl. längerer Schiebepassagen)


Mach dich mal ein bißchen schlau dazu, dann geh ich gerne nochmal detaillierter in medias res.....


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. Mai 2011)

Um das Ganze noch abzurunden, darf ein Bild nicht fehlen, ich wollte da gar nicht wieder weg...


----------



## Saschka88 (31. Mai 2011)

Hab mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und werde heute abend die drei Karten von Tabacco bestellen (Nr. 03(Cortina D´Ampezzo), Nr. 10 (Sextener Dolomiten) und Nr. 31(Pragser Dolomiten))

Dann werde ich die Vorschläge von dede recherchieren, in der Karte einzeichnen und mich nochmal melden.

Aus einem anderen Thread......


tag 1: s. vigil - kreuzjoch - rast auf fojedoera alm - pragser wildsee - schmieden - brückele

tag 2: brückele - plätzwiese - strudelköpfe - schluderbach - val gotres - ra stua - seekofelhütte - senneshütte

tag 3: sennes - pederü - fanes - tadegapass - s. kassian - heiligkreuz

tag 4: heiligkreuz - armentara - tolpei - ritjoch - s. vigil         


das hört sich schon ganz gut an

vorher werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Tage im Berchtesgadener Land und Leogang verbringen.


----------



## bikeseppl (31. Mai 2011)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine schöne Route,
> habe mir gerade die GPS-Daten bei GoogleEarth reingeladen und angeschaut.
> 
> Aber deine Höhenmeter-Angaben stimmen nicht.
> ...


Hallo hast du die Gondelhöhenmeter abgezogen?

Servus Reiner


----------



## Bullit-proof (1. Juni 2011)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo hast du die Gondelhöhenmeter abgezogen?
> 
> Servus Reiner



Ja, habe ich schon.


@dede
Reichen mir für die von dir Vorgeschlagene Route,
die Tabacco Karten Nr 5 und 7?

Hier die Übersichtstabelle:


----------



## dede (3. Juni 2011)

Auf welche Touren beziehst du dich mit den Blättern 5 und 7??? 
Die 3 Tage, so wie ich sie skizziert hatte müßten komplett drauf sein, der mögliche Schlenker über den Karerpaß/Latemar hingegen nicht.....


----------



## dede (3. Juni 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Hab mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und werde heute abend die drei Karten von Tabacco bestellen (Nr. 03(Cortina D´Ampezzo), Nr. 10 (Sextener Dolomiten) und Nr. 31(Pragser Dolomiten))
> 
> Dann werde ich die Vorschläge von dede recherchieren, in der Karte einzeichnen und mich nochmal melden.
> 
> ...



Dafür langt dir der Sonderdruck "Naturpark Fanes-Sennes-Prags" (basierend auf der Tabacco, glaub da ist die komplette Runde drauf! Befürchte aber, daß du den in/aus D nicht bekommst => evtl. im TV in St. Vigil oder La Villa anfragen!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (10. Juni 2011)

http://www.moobix-reisefuehrer.de/Italien/Rosengarten-Latemar/Rosengarten-Latemar-Mountainbiketouren/

Gruß DarkHorse


----------



## RW_Eddy (12. Juni 2011)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Hier z.b ein Bild vom zweiten Tag:



@ Bullit-proof,

ist die Ansicht das normale google earth, was man normal runterläd?
Gibts eine Möglichkeit es offline zu verwenden?  Schade, Dein Bild bekomme ich nicht zitiert!

@ all
Weiterhin habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zur Latemarumrundung !!!
http://latemar-umrundung.blogspot.com/

Möchte die Tour mit meiner Frau fahren. Sie ist nicht unbedingt so technisch versiert. Nach den Fotos von der Tour hier von Kurt nur wenig Schiebestrecken für sie.
http://picasaweb.google.com/Mountainbike.Suedtirol/Latemarumrundung?feat=embedwebsite

Da gibts allerdings noch ein Video, scheint etwas schwieriger zu sein:
http://latemar-umrundung.blogspot.com/p/video.html

Ist jemand die Latemar Umrundung mit Seilbahnen schon mal gefahren?

Bin weiterhin noch für jeden Tip (einfachere Tour, 700 bis 1400 HM) in Süd Tirol dankbar wir sind mit nem Wohnmobil unterwegs, also flexibel.

Kennt jemand noch diese Tour?
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67976.html
...und kann was zur Schwierigkeit sagen. Wie S1 und S2 und deren Häufigkeit

@Dede
die Bilder die Du in deinem Album hast, solche Strecken fährt sie gut.

Vielen Dank

Eddy


----------



## dede (13. Juni 2011)

@ all
Weiterhin habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zur Latemarumrundung !!!
Möchte die Tour mit meiner Frau fahren. Sie ist nicht unbedingt so technisch versiert. Nach den Fotos von der Tour hier von Kurt nur wenig Schiebestrecken für sie.

Die Latemarumrundung gibt's in unzähligen Versionen, von komplett Schotter-/Asphalt bis zu praktisch völlig offroad inkl. Schieben-/Tragen (z.B. eine Extremtrailvariante ab Passo Feudo auf dem 50er bis zum traumhaften Weiler Vardabe und dann weiter auf Trails bis nach Forno) ist da alles möglich. 
Kann das Video leider nicht öffnen, ist hier gesperrt (wenn's vom Karerpaß Ri Moena geht vermute ich, daß es sich um den 520er Trail handelt?!). 
Denke nach deiner Beschreibung zu urteilen ist eine Variante aus Schotter und leichten Trails (im Uhrzeigersinn um die Seilbahn zu nutzen) das sinnvollste. 
Hier mal ein paar Stichpunkte dazu:
Seilbahn Passo Feudo-Ganischger Alm-Reiterjoch (evtl. hier den Schlenker via Maierlalm zum Epircher Lahner einbauen, sind mittelschwere Trails dabei, könnte aber für deine Lady machbar sein)-Obereggen (evtl. den 9er ab Epircher Lahner runter, denn 10er/11er würde ich nur technisch beschlagenen Bikern empfehlen)-Bewaller-Templweg (u.U. nen kleinen Schlenker zum Geigerhof einstreuen)-Karersee- oberhalb des Mittersees in einer Linksschleife (zu Beginn glaub ich der 11er) zurück zur Paßsstraße (der Weg verengt sich zum Ende hin zu einem Trail). Nach Mündung an der Straße kurz hoch, dann links Weg Ri Pension Simhilde-abwärts bis über denn Bach, dann rechts zur Moseralm und auf den Forstweg Tagmahd. An den Kölbleggwiesen dann rechts über die Wiesen auf einem Wiesenweg zu einer weiteren FS, di rechts hoch zur Nigerpaßstraße führt und unweit der Tscheinerhütte mündet. Hier rechts, an der Hütte vorbei und nach der Bachbrücke links etwas unscheinbar auf einen Karrenweg (Markierung teilw. 1c) einmünden. Immer dem 1c bis oberhalb des Karerpasses folgen. Zuletzt dann rechts kurz steil runter bis zum Paß. Genau gegenüber geht dann die 519er FS nach Moena ab (auf halbem Weg geht links der 520er weg s.o.). Der Rest ist dann Ausrollen im Talboden entlang des Radwegs (es gäbe noch ein paar Trialvarianten, aber dazu muß man noch zusätzliche Hm in Kauf nehmen, z.B. via Malga Peniola).... Lohnenswert ganz sicher auch der Abstecher ins Labyrinth ab Karersee und dann via Ochsenalm rüber zu den Latemarwisen und zum Karerpaß.
Wenn du in Welschnofen startest (Anschluß z.B. an den Kölbleggwiesen oder über die Huenzensäge und am Jocher vorbei), dann würde ich zur Abfahrt noch den 7er Trail (sehr flowiger Waldtrail) einbauen, sind aber nochmal 400 Hm mehr!!! Im Übrigen würde ich die Latemarumrundung gleich noch mit dem Val Venegia verbinden, wird dann allerdings eine 2-Tagestour für euch werden, paßt aber perfekt in dein Anforderungsprofil....

Bin weiterhin noch für jeden Tip (einfachere Tour, 700 bis 1400 HM) in Süd Tirol dankbar wir sind mit nem Wohnmobil unterwegs, also flexibel.

Da gibt's einfach zu viele um dir da was Konkretes hinzupinseln.... In welche Gegend willst denn genau unterwegs sein???

Kennt jemand noch diese Tour?
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67976.html
...und kann was zur Schwierigkeit sagen. Wie S1 und S2 und deren Häufigkeit

Traumtour, die ich auch schon oben mal angesprochen hatte. Würde mit der Bahn hochfahren und noch zusätzlich den Raschötzhöhenweg bis zur Broglesalm (ein paar Bilder unter meinen Fotos) dranhängen. Zurück dann bis kurz vor der Saltner Schwaige und dann weiter wie beschrieben. Ist per se alles S0-S1, lediglich der Weg entlang der alten Skipiste runter zur Seceda-Mittelstation ist abschnittsweise sehr steil, aber niemals technisch schwer! Piera Longia Trails sind ein Traum. Wenn keine Wanderer unterwegs sind (kommt aber praktisch nie vor!) kannst du ab dem Felsturm noch weiter am oberen Rand der Cisles-/Aschgleralm trailen und kommst dann von oben zur Regensburger Hütte runter (S1-max kleinere Stellen S2)


----------



## RW_Eddy (13. Juni 2011)

dede schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> 
> Kennt jemand noch diese Tour?
> ...




Hi Dede,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung zur Geisler Tour.
Wir werden dann den Weg 35 zum Außerraschötz und zur Broglesalm nehmen. Dann zurück zur Saltner Schwaige-weiter zur Mittelstation-dann mit Seceda Bahn noch oben-dann Weg 2b Malga Piera Longa.
Der Track geht dann weiter über Odles zur Regensburger Hütte.
Bei Cisles-/Aschgleralm (Weg zur Regensburger)kann ich Dir nicht mehr folgen (oder meine Kompass Digital MAp gibt nicht mehr her).
Die Tour werden wir auf jeden Fall fahren. Habe gerade noch ein Paar Bilder zur malga piera Longa im Netz gesehen 


Die Latemar Umrundung soll auf jeden Fall mit Seilbahn sein. Denke die Tour ist eher die Einfachere, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Werde aber noch mal Deine Beschreibung hinzuziehen.

Sonst würde ich noch von Wolkenstein über Monte Pana zur Seiser alm mit ner kleinen Rundtour.

Ein Paar Tage werden wir auch noch Richtung Corvara / La Villa.
Dort könnte ich mir Pralongia mit den Bike vorstellen.

Bindelweg weiß ich nicht so recht....könnte voll werden - Prozessionswandern - jeden Meter einer....

Die Gegend um Bruneck scheint mir etwas einfacher zu sein.

Falls Dir noch ein Paar Touren mit max S1 einfallen (Traumtour wie oben) - Kannst Du ja mal ein Paar benennen (ohne Tour-Beschreibung). Dann werde ich noch ein wenig recherchieren.

Viele Grüße Eddy


----------



## dede (14. Juni 2011)

Bei Cisles-/Aschgleralm (Weg zur Regensburger)kann ich Dir nicht mehr folgen (oder meine Kompass Digital MAp gibt nicht mehr her).

Einfach statt an der Piera Longia Alm rechts auf Schotter abzufahren geradeaus am Felsturm Piera Longia den 2b weitertrailen (immer sanft abwärts) bis du am Pian Ciautier auf den 2/3er triffst, der dann rechts runter zur Regensburger Hütte zieht. Wie gesagt nur bei wenig Wanderern sinnvoll!
Hier hast du noch die zugehörigen GPS-Daten....
http://sentres.com/alto-adige/tour/...es-sopra-la-val-gardena/mappa-itinerario-gps#

Die Latemar Umrundung soll auf jeden Fall mit Seilbahn sein. Denke die Tour ist eher die Einfachere, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Werde aber noch mal Deine Beschreibung hinzuziehen.

Hab mir das Video zu Hause angesehen. Soweit ich das in den Einstellungen erkennen konnte müßten das folgende Trails sein: 520, 11, 10a und dann zum Schluß der 7er => für euch wohl eher mal zu heftig, ihr könntet halt den Labyrinthsteig/Mitterleger mit einbauen

Sonst würde ich noch von Wolkenstein über Monte Pana zur Seiser alm mit ner kleinen Rundtour.

Seiser Alm sicherlich ideal für eure Ansprüche, würde aber eher mal oben die Hm "verkurbeln" als vom Tal aus hoch (=> entweder Seilbahn hoch oder ab Mt. Pana starten)

Ein Paar Tage werden wir auch noch Richtung Corvara / La Villa.
Dort könnte ich mir Pralongia mit den Bike vorstellen.

Auch da könnt ihr euch super austoben (evtl. auch mit Liftbenützung). Die schönsten Auffahrten führen von Corvara übers Incisajoch, von St. Kassian über Soraghes und von Armentgarola über die Störeswiesen (ideal, weil man dann den ganzen Kamm tendentiell abwärts fahren kann, in Gegenrichtung sind da ein paar richtig kernige kurze Anstiege inkl. Stufen dabei....). Sehr schön auch Heiligkreuz (über die Armentarawiesen und mit nem Schlenker ins Wengental (San Berbora, Torpei, Coz, Spescia etc.), vllt. könnt ihr sogar den Trail runter nach St. Kassian fahren, ansonsten halt wieder zurück)

Bindelweg weiß ich nicht so recht....könnte voll werden - Prozessionswandern - jeden Meter einer....

Kommt drauf an wann ihr den fahren wollt?!? Ideal ist es mit der letzten (i.d.R. 17.30 oder 18.00 Uhr) Gondel hoch zur Porta Vescovo zu fahren und dann zur Bindelweghütte rüberzutrailen (Übernachtung sehr lohnenswert!). Um die Zeit ist praktisch niemand mehr unterwegs 

Die Gegend um Bruneck scheint mir etwas einfacher zu sein.

Absolut, ist aber dann auch nicht mehr ganz so spektakulär => eher mal Richtung Innichen/Sexten orientieren. Zwar sehr viel Wandervolk, aber auch sehr schöne Touren (z.B. Rotwand, Nemesalm, evtl. auch das Markinkele perfekt wär der Monte Spina Trail, aber da hochkommen ist nicht ganz einfach, Pragser Wildsee)

Falls Dir noch ein Paar Touren mit max S1 einfallen (Traumtour wie oben) - Kannst Du ja mal ein Paar benennen (ohne Tour-Beschreibung). Dann werde ich noch ein wenig recherchieren.

Auf jeden Fall das Val Venegia (z.B. mit Start in Paneveggio), die Lüsner Alm evtl. in Kombination mit Brixen (Plose Seilbahn), evtl. auch Medalges/Kreuzjoch/Göma von Longiaru, Plätzwiese, ein paar Runden in Cortina u.U. mit Seilbahnnutzung (Passo Posporcora, evtl. sogar die klassische Fanesrunde, ggf. mit Jeeptaxi entschärfen oder aber einfach Pederü-Fanes-Limojoch-Großfanes-Tadegajoch-Col Locia und auf gleichem Weg wieder zurück. Lohnt auch als Stichtour! Val d'Onge: ab Misurina mit dem Col de Varda Sessellift, dann hoch zur Forcella Maraia/Citta di Carpi), Sella Ronda (mit Liftbenutzung ist die locker in 1 Tag machbar, ließe sich auch gut mit dem Bindelweg kombinieren)
Sonst in Südtirol: mehrere Touren im Vinschgau, Salten/Tschöggelberg, Ritten-Gasteiger Sattel-Villanderer Alm-Stöffelhütte, Stoanerne Mandln/Auener Jöchl, Kaltern/Montiggler Wald, Brenner Grenzkammstraße (inkl. dem 1er Trail)..... und vieles was ich wahrscheinlich grad vergessen habe 
Bei Interesse/Fragen zu Details etc. gerne


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Dede,

auf Grund Deiner Empfehlungen habe ich schon mal ein Paar Touren rausgesucht. Wenn Du mal drüber schaust. Werde mich noch weiterhin mir Deinen Vorschlägen auseinander setzen. Insbesondere Corvara.

Lüsner alm
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.66974.html

Tschöggelberg
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24532.html

Salten:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59939.html

noch etwas in der Nähe plus Vinschgau. Was hälst Du davon?
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.68507.html

Beim Bindelweg werden wir uns unters Fussvolk mischen. 

Hast Du noch ein paar Ideen fürs Vinschgau??
Da werden wir auf jeden halt machen.

Viele Grüße Eddy


----------



## dede (16. Juni 2011)

Lüsner Alm: Die Runde, so wie sie dort vorgestellt wird verläuft mir viel zu sehr im Wald und streift den eigtl. attraktiven Teil (die Alm selbst) nur kurz im Abschnitt vom Zumnisparkplatz ("Ende Teer") zur Rastnerhütte. Ich würde persönlich auf jeden Fall noch oben am Kamm bleiben (ums Astjoch herum zum Jakobstöckel und dann weiter zum Glittner See, Lüsner Joch. Sind ein paar kurze Schiebestellen dabei, ist aber nicht weiter tragisch und panoramatechnisch ein Highlight!). Start ggf. in Ellen (dann kann man eine Runde draus basteln) oder sogar am Zumisparkplatz selbst (mit Rückkehr größtenteils auf dem oder in der Nähe des Anfahrtswegs)
Tschöggelberg: Tour mit vielen möglichen Varianten (m.E. idealerweise von Jenesien aus startbar, s. die Saltentour). Ich würde noch zum Auener Jöchel und den Stoanernen Mandln raufkurbeln. Einige schöne nicht zu anspruchsvolle Trails z.B. zur Vöraner Alm etc.
Vigiljoch (mit der Bahn hoch) ebenfalls sehr lohnend, ggf. mit einigen sehr netten Trailabschnitten (z.B. kombinierbar mit dem Eggersteig). Ideal für den Vinschgau ist der (perfekt gemachte!) Online Tourenplaner: www.mtbr.it


----------



## thomas450 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche noch eine Route vom Kronplatz nach Westen bis Natz und weiter über Rodeneck Richtung Pundererjoch. Was ich hier so lese ist es wohl am besten über Ellen zur Rastnerhütte zu fahren (ist der 67 fahrbar?). 
Würdet ihr mir dann den Weg zu Ronerhütter empfehlen oder solle ich besser über die Kreuzwiesenhütte weiterfahren? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der 2er Weg ganz interessant ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (4. Juli 2011)

Vom Kronplatz den 8er (Panoramaweg) runter, dann rüber nach Maria Saalen, über Ellen hoch wie du schreibst. Persönlich würde ich aber den ganzen Astjochkamm queren, also bereits zum Lüsner Joch (ab Zwischenwasser via Rina/Welschellen) oder Jakobsstöckl (ebenda) hochfahren und dann rüberfahren.
Mit 67 ist meines Wissens nach sowohl die Forstpiste als auch der Wanderweg markiert.
Ich nehme an du willst Richtung Zumis und dann abwärts Ri Rodeneck, oder? Dann macht der 2er durchaus Sinn, denn die obere Schotterpiste ist halt extrem breit und wenig prickelnd abwärts....
Pfundererjoch? Du willst aber hoffentlich nicht durchs Weitenbergtal hoch, oder? Das ist in dieser Richtung eigtl. völlig sinnfrei, weil praktisch komplett unfahrbar ab der Weitenbergalm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas450 (4. Juli 2011)

"Astjochkamm queren" klingt interessant. Bis Munt da Rina schaut's auf der Karte einigermaßen fahrbar aus. Ist der weitere Weg zum Astjoch rüber fahrbar?

Ich möchte dann so ab der Ronerhütte zur Rienzbrücke runter fahren und in Natz wieder hoch. Ich der Gegend wollte ich dann übernachten, um am nächsten Tag das Pundererjoch von Vintl aus in Angriff zu nehmen. Da das nur 1800 hm sind würde ich noch Rodeneck mitnehmen.

Zum Pfundererjoch möchte ich dies Route nehmen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24424.html
Ich hoffe es ist nicht die von Dir beschriebene. Das Weitenbergtal find ich auf die schnelle nicht.

Hast jemand ev. ein paar Track von der Gegend um LüsnerJoch und Rienzbrücke?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (5. Juli 2011)

thomas450 schrieb:


> "Astjochkamm queren" klingt interessant. Bis Munt da Rina schaut's auf der Karte einigermaßen fahrbar aus. Ist der weitere Weg zum Astjoch rüber fahrbar?
> 
> Vom Lüsner Joch hoch zum Col dal Le' mußt du ein paar Minuten (gut 5 etwa) schieben, danach ist praktisch alles fahrbar (Foto vom Glittnersee: http://www.aquabadcortina.com/de/foto/518.html).  Track gibt's entweder über die Via Migra (natürlich dann in entgegengesetzter Richtung) oder aber hier wobei ich die Qualität dieses Tracks nicht einschätzen kann: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.58640.html Auch hilfreich: http://www.pension-maria.it/fileadmin/user_upload/071-PDF/MTB-MuntdaRina-3.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## thomas450 (5. Juli 2011)

Also..
Lüsner Joch und Ast Joch ist gebucht. Der Glittnersee ist natürlich auch ein absolute Muss, wenn man in der Gegend ist (danke für's Foto).

Die Gegend um Rodeneck und Natz kann ich nicht so richtig einschätzen. Bin schon mal über die Rienzbrücke gefahren. War nicht schlecht da unten. Meine Mitstreiter waren noch nicht da.

Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere gibt's von Natz einen alten Römerweg und eine Abfahrt über eine Wurzelpassage Richtung Rodeneck. Später geht's dann steil hoch. Ich hatte den Schwenk noch mit eingeplant, um den Tag besser auszufüllen. 

Wie schätzt Du die Strecke vom Kronplatz nach Rodeneck ein? Passt das für einen Tag oder kommen wir erst beim letzten Tageslicht in Rodeneck an?

Zum Pfunderer:
Wir müssen halt am nächsten Tag übers Pfitscherjoch ins Zillertal. Wie lange schätzt Du die Tragepassage von Süd nach Nord eine? Ist die Abfahrt ins Pfitschtal wenigstens fahrbar?

Wir sind alle zwar verhältnismäßig gut trainiert, es mangelt jedoch an der Fahrtechnik. Ich sag immer, wo ich nicht rauffahren kann kann ich auch nicht runterfahren und nach oben kann's schon ganz schön steil sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (5. Juli 2011)

Lüsner Joch und Ast Joch ist gebucht. Der Glittnersee ist natürlich auch ein absolute Muss, wenn man in der Gegend ist (danke für's Foto).

Ist wirklich traumhaft dort oben und die Trails sind alels andere als schwer!

Die Gegend um Rodeneck und Natz kann ich nicht so richtig einschätzen. Bin schon mal über die Rienzbrücke gefahren. War nicht schlecht da unten. Meine Mitstreiter waren noch nicht da.

Ist ein kleines mittelgebirgsähnliches Plateau mit viel Obstanbau. Ganz nett, aber im Verhältnis zu den Dolomiten natürlich nicht vergleichbar weil komplett anderer Charakter!

Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere gibt's von Natz einen alten Römerweg und eine Abfahrt über eine Wurzelpassage Richtung Rodeneck. Später geht's dann steil hoch. Ich hatte den Schwenk noch mit eingeplant, um den Tag besser auszufüllen. 

Deine Erinnerung trügt nicht, aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich die Körner dann anders investieren! Wie sieht denn eure Gesamtstre4kce aus, vllt. kann man da ja noch was Nettes mit reinbasteln?

Wie schätzt Du die Strecke vom Kronplatz nach Rodeneck ein? Passt das für einen Tag oder kommen wir erst beim letzten Tageslicht in Rodeneck an?

Kommt drauf an wie schnell ihr seid (blöde Antwort, aber so isses nunmal ) Vom Kronplatz seid ihr in etwa 1-1.5 Std im Tal, dann etwa 2-2.5 Std hoch und 1.5 Std über den Astjoch- und Lüsnerkamm (alles reine Fahrzeiten ohne Pausen/Defekte/Foto- und Essensstops) => als Tagesetappe auf jeden Fall schaffbar

Zum Pfunderer:
Wir müssen halt am nächsten Tag übers Pfitscherjoch ins Zillertal. Wie lange schätzt Du die Tragepassage von Süd nach Nord eine? Ist die Abfahrt ins Pfitschtal wenigstens fahrbar?

S-N?! Du beziehst dich dabei aufs Pfundererjoch, oder? Ab Weitenbergalm bis zum Joch sind's etwa 600 Hm, im Mittelteil nach der ersten Steilstufe  kann man auch aufwärts ein paar Meter fahren, dann geht's wieder steil (eine Schuttreisse) hoch.... Insgesamt würde ich mal so 1.5-2 Std Zeitaufwand ab Weitenbergalm einplanen mit Fahranteil von max 15 Min...).
Abwärts in Richtung Fußendraß ist eigtl. alles fahrbar, ganz oben evtl. ein bißchen schieben wenn man deine Aussage zur Fahrtechnik mit einbezieht. Wird aber schnell zu einem breiteren Steig bzw. Karrenweg, ab der berühmten Bachquerung dann ohnehin Schotterpiste, wenn auch sehr steil abfallend, also mit laufen lassen ist da nicht!

"wo ich nicht rauffahren kann kann ich auch nicht runterfahren"
Das ist aber schade!!!!


----------



## thomas450 (5. Juli 2011)

Wir starten in der Gegend von Wörgl und fahren oder schieben über Alpbach ins Zillertal. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442160&highlight=Steinberger

Die zweite Etappe geht über's Hundskehljoch ins Ahrntal. Ich glaub da is nicht viel los.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=224496&page=2


Nach zwei Tage Südtirol... starten wir in St. Jakob übers Pfitscher zurück ins Zillertal und dann weiter über Achensee und Karwendel.

Wir wollen alles mitnehmen, was uns Spaß macht und was nicht jeder macht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (5. Juli 2011)

Wow, das Hundskehljoch?! Das ist mal ne richtige Hausnummer, v.a. wenn du sagst, daß ihr fahrtechnisch eher mal nicht am oberen Level angesiedelt seid.... das wird eine seeeeehr lange Trage-/Schiebepassage werden!!!! Ich hoffe du/ihr seid euch dessen bewußt?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist u.U. noch hilfreich um einen Eindruck der Trails dort oben zu gewinnen (für euch natürlich in der Gegenrichtung...)

http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpenimg_dir_alpentour2005_ident_img_1194.html


und noch ein Track aus meinen Archiven...

http://www.bikemap.net/route/314438#lat=46.74504&lng=11.84601&zoom=13&type=1


----------



## thomas450 (5. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Hundskehljoch wusste ich schon. Wie gesagt, ich möchte am liebsten dort sein, wo die anderen nicht sind. 

Mir war aber nicht klar, dass mit dem Pfunderer noch eine solche Aktion ins Haus steht. Ist aber sicher nicht so einsam mit dem ganzen Gegenverkehr.

Danke erst mal für die Infos. Ich werden den Track mal zusammenstellen und anhängen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr nochmal prüfend drüber schaun.

Ach ja..
Wie würdet Ihr die Abfahrt vom Kronplatz (den 8er) einstufen? Ist das was für Normalos.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (8. Juli 2011)

Der obere Teil (bis zum Moosener Kaser) ist eher mal flowig und unschwierig, danach wird's etwas anspruchsvoller und steiler....


----------



## thomas450 (9. Juli 2011)

Hab mal den Track von Zwischenwasser zum Glittnersee händisch zusammen gestrickt. Bin mir nicht sicher ober das so passt. Direkt am Jüsner Joch komme ich nicht vorbei. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mal drüber schaun. 

Den Rest hab ich mir von Track aus dem Netz zusammen gebastelt.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (11. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nicht aufmachen, sorry...


----------



## thomas450 (11. Juli 2011)

Welches Format benötigst Du?


----------



## dede (11. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung, hab keinerlei Erfahrung mit GPS-Daten weil ich die per se nie nutze - sorry!
Einzig wenn du sie in einer Online-Karte (Google oder Ulis Routenplaner z.B.) visualisierst kann ich da drüber schauen....


----------



## thomas450 (12. Juli 2011)

Mit den Online-Karten kenn ich mich nicht aus. Hab aber einen Tack gefunden, in dem die Strecke von Zwischenwasser zum LüsnerJoch und Kreuzwiese enthalten ist.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=DDD5A0D8CBBC55C35913950B3315EFB5?fileId=jvlbthjrjvcsasrj

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (13. Juli 2011)

Sieht ganz gut aus der Track, ist aber nicht die von mir angedachte/schönste Variante!


----------



## dede (13. Juli 2011)

s.a. hier (wobei hier die Verbindung vom Lüsner Joch zum Glittner See nicht drin ist, sondern über die Turnaretschehütte gefahren wird, was aufwärts 20 Min Schieben/Tragen bedeutet...)
http://www.bikemap.net/route/314438#lat=46.72203&lng=11.85047&zoom=14&type=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas450 (16. Juli 2011)

Wie kommt man ohne zu schieben vom JüsnerJoch zum Glittner See?

Hier nochmal die Route nach dem GlittnerSee 
(hab's hoffentlich richtig verstanden)
- Wieseralm (10 - 11s)
- Astalm (10er)
- übers Jakobsstöckl zum M.Campiglio (2er)
- dann irgendwie zur Kreuzwiesenalm (2er)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jimmz (17. Juli 2011)

hi,

ich bin Anfang September für eine Woche in den Dolomiten genauer gesagt am Pragser Widlsee und noch auf der Suche nach Tagestouren mit schönen Trails. Kann gerne auch eine Tour mit Übernachtung dabei sein. Wie schon gesagt sollte der Ausgangspunkt der Pragser Wildsee sein und 2000hm bergauf nicht überschreiten am besten natürlich weniger oder sogar mit Liftunterstützung. Trails sollten schön flowig aber auch etwas techisch mit Wurzeln usw sein S1-S2 würde ich sagen. Ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank!.

mfg


----------



## dede (18. Juli 2011)

thomas450 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man ohne zu schieben vom JüsnerJoch zum Glittner See?
> 
> Hier nochmal die Route nach dem GlittnerSee
> (hab's hoffentlich richtig verstanden)
> ...



Ohne Schieben ab dem Lüsner Joch geht's leider nicht, sind aber nur paar sprich 5 Minuten!


----------



## thomas450 (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

unsere Route ist bis auf ein paar keine Verbindungsstücke fertig. 
- Wörgel 
- Zillertal über Steinbergerjoch
- Ahrntal über Hundskehljoch
- Kronplatz
- Kreuzwiesen
- Natz
- Pfunderjoch
- Pfitscherjoch
- Achensee
- Lamsenjoch
- Karwendel

Ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei allen freundlichen Tippgebern bedanken. Besonders beim Tiroler und beim dede!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

Versteh ich dich richtig, du fährst erst zum Achensee und dann aufs Lamsenjoch?? Das ging ja per se nur über die Gramai, da wirst du aber mind. 1 Std schieben/tragen.... oder willst du das Plumsjoch von Pertisau aus hoch? Auch das ist aufwärts letztlich dank der extremen Steigung und des teilw. losen Untergrunds nicht fahrbar!


----------



## thomas450 (25. Juli 2011)

Korrigiere "Richtung Achensee" 

Es geht irgenwo bei Jenbach Richtung Westen zur Lamsenjochhütte hoch.

Hatte aber auch schon die Stecke über den Achensee in Erwägung gezogen.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25768.html in Gegenrichtung

Gruß Thomas

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

ok, Stallental. Das macht dann Sinn! Ist eine traumhafte Auffahrt, aber durchwegs sehr steil und teilw. auf unangenehm tiefem Schotter, ein echter Wadelbeisser - wer das durchfährt dem gebührt mein großer Respekt!!!


----------



## thomas450 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich kann's Dir erst hinterher sagen, ob das von uns einer gefahren ist.


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

Gefahren bestimmt, aber komplett durch?!? In jedem Fall ein super schönes Tal mit dem Highlight oben der Felsenkessel um die Lamsenspitze (übrigens ein sehr lohneswerter, wenig schwieriger Klettersteig für entsprechend Bergerfahrene!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommespeter (26. Juli 2011)

kurze querfrage,
auffahrt zur pralongia, neue kompasskarte 57 zeigt weg 24a ab
 alb. almentarola als mtb-trail. aufwärts auch fahrbar, oder lieber 22er ab st. kassian?


----------



## dede (26. Juli 2011)

24a sagt mir jetzt als Markierung nichts aber es gibt per se 2 sinnvolle Auffahrten: die klassische ab der Piz Sorega Bahn via Ütia Soraghes hoch zum Kamm zwischen Pralongia und Bioch (müßte der 22er sein) sowie diejenige, die zwischen Armentarola/Gran Ancei und der Eisenofenalm rechts weggeht und über die Störeswiesen bis oberhalb der Pralongia zieht. Beide in jeweils beide Richtungen fahrbar wobei die Störes-Variante noch etwas ursprünglicher ist (weil komplett abseits des Skigebiets verlaufend).


----------



## pommespeter (26. Juli 2011)

und einmal mehr... danke.
dann werden wir die 2. variante nehmen - naheliegend, da wir vom  tadegajoch kommen


----------



## dede (26. Juli 2011)

Ja, da macht die mehr Sinn, man spart sogar ein paar Hm dabei. Idealerweise muß man übrigens nicht einmal bis Armentarola runter sondern steuert gleich an der Capanna Alpina durch das zumeist völlig trockene Flußbett auf den Ufertrail an der anderen Seite (statt der Asphaltabfahrt). Dieser führt zum Campingplatz Sass Dlacia. Einfach hier die Straße queren und entlang des Zauns bis zur querenden Schotterpiste, der man dann bis zum Wegkreuz/Start hoch zu den Störeswiesen folgt


----------



## pommespeter (26. Juli 2011)

thanks, so hab ich mir das auch vorgenommen, toll eine bestätigung zu haben, daß kompasskartegooglesatmix wieder mal funktioniert


----------



## dede (26. Juli 2011)

u r ollweiß welgum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

